# Possible job for anyone in Phoenix



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Sounds like a job for 220/221.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

NolaTigaBait said:


> Sounds like a job for 220/221.


Looks like a job for Superman.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> Looks like a job for Superman.


He is Superman.


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

The electrician turns off service to the panels and installs these http://www.irwindows.com/. Infrared cannot see through glass, and many other transparent materials. However it can see through these. Fluke recently bought this company. There are other types of IR glasses, but they are only proprietary to the lens of the manufacture of the IR site glass. 

JJ


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

Sounds like night work??

De energize, cut a hole in the cover, install glass and move on....right?

We will do anything for a buck. 

Contact Brian [email protected] or me (John) @ [email protected]

I am not understanding the purpose though. The window allows you to read only a small portion of the equipment. Seems like there would me a lot of connections to inspect in most applications.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Aiken Colon said:


> I have an IR inspection that I am bidding right now, that may require the installation of IR site glasses. Even if you do not have that type of experience it is a pretty easy procedure, but needs to be done by an electrician.
> 
> If you are in the Phoenix area or willing to travel let me know.
> 
> JJ


What type of windows and on what type of gear? I have an office in Pheonix that does this sort of thing.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

220/221 said:


> Sounds like night work??
> 
> De energize, cut a hole in the cover, install glass and move on....right?
> 
> We will do anything for a buck.


Little more to it than that, depending on the equipment type. Will need to do megger test on equipment (Maybe more) after installation and prior to energizing. Also ned to get the sightglass angles correct. 



220/221 said:


> I am not understanding the purpose though. The window allows you to read only a small portion of the equipment. Seems like there would me a lot of connections to inspect in most applications.


They allow you to do IR inspections without removing covers and wearing PPE, as long as they are the right type that are arc rated. If set up right you can get pretty good coverage, they are not just windows, they are more like a prisim that allows for wide veiwing angles.


----------

